# Who orders powder online?



## Budd (Dec 17, 2016)

Personally, I don't like the idea of buying powder online. To make it cost effective, purchases have to be large and at my age I hate to buy green bananas, much less a year or more of powder and primers. It is also a pain to wait around for UPS to sign for the delivery.

But yesterday some Bullseye finally showed up at a local gun shop. I have not seen bullseye around here for a very long time. Cabelas had some, but their store is nearly 100 miles from me, and it was gone before I made time to go down there. So I was excited to see it locally. I asked what his price was, and he casually said "it is going up", as he reached for a 1 pound container to check the price. $36. a pound! I agreed with him that it was going up, and left the store without it. 

I am looking for an online source. Powder Valley looks as good as any. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

The HAZ MAT shipping adds alot to the price! I buy mine locally. fwiw


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you can find some buddies to share an 8 lb. jug with, you will come out OK, online. The way they charge Hazmat fees really sucks. Also, it makes it easy for local gun shops to gouge you on the 1lb. bottles, if they are so inclined. In my experience, most ARE so inclined. 

Ah, well - that's capitalism, I reckon - charge whatever the market will bear. But good capitalists keep it within reason, so their customers won't feel stupid for paying a too high price.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

If I did a lot more shooting than I do, It would make expense-sense to buy my 'standard' powders online. As it is, online buying is only for experimenting with powders that have piqued my curiosity - when a enough of them have done so to spread out the hazmat impact. There is a gun shop about 20 miles away (over twisty roads) who usually has my standards on hand; and some old favorites too - Bullseye, Unique, 2400... .


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

When Bullseye was $40/# locally and $18/# at Powder Valley, I bought enough at PV to last.
If you are old like I am, then I would rather make sure I have enough for a long time than to spend time shopping for something I could have just stocked up on. Live's too short to spend it shopping.
Powder, primers, and bullets: buy in bulk and spend time shooting.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Capitalism works such that resources are priced at what they are WORTH to folks. If powder is WORTH $34 to you, then you buy it. If you walk away and someone else buys it, guess what? The owner can now buy MORE and prices may come down. Remember, it was HIS capital that paid for that powder and he deserves to make as much as he can. How many empty stores do YOU see around the downtown area or at the mall?
Resources have value, and they will ALWAYS be worth what folks are willing to pay.
Look up Supply and Demand.
PS: If you have a pound of coffee that cost you $1 and you were selling for $2, and the supplier tells you that the next pound will cost $3, what do YOU price the pound you have at, that only cost you $1? Remember, you have to 1) cover your overhead, 2) make a profit so you can feed yourself, and 3) have enough left to buy more stock.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I live 2 1/2 hours from the nearest bulk dealer. So for me, delivery is a better option. I reload more and I shoot more and that is a good thing. 8 lb containers don't last long in my house.


----------

